# My yard visitor today...



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

Found in my oak tree today in Uvalde, Tx.
















Canon 40D and 60mm macro.
Jason
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3053/2822562700_2c745c2339_o.jpghttp://farm4.static.flickr.com/3227/2822564082_32498a96a7_o.jpg


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks like a Great Plains Rat Snake.

Love the tree, what kind of oak is that? Bur Oak???


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

Very cool pics. Good job!


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

Grreat shots. The highlights off the scales really show the texture of the snake. Pretty.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

wow what a beautiful snake. i love the colours and pattern. we don't have snakes here in New Zealand so thank you for sharing these photos.

i like your dof, and the little bit of sunshine sneaking through the leaves and sitting on the snake is great.

rosesm


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

Harley said:


> Looks like a Great Plains Rat Snake.
> 
> Love the tree, what kind of oak is that? Bur Oak???


Right on both counts...youre good.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice snake. I have a burr oak in the front yard but no snakes!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

That first shot is stunning...Good focus and color, the background blurr is just right...Well done.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Very nice stuff. I really like the first one with him staring back at you.


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

KILL IT!


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

awesome pics by the way.. Just kidding about killing it.. But I would have killed it myself


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

need to post it in the TTMB section and show Mastercylinder that you did not kill it. He will probably give you a bunch of green....HAHA. Seriously though, those are some very nice shots.


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

wakeupluis said:


> awesome pics by the way.. Just kidding about killing it.. But I would have killed it myself


Thanks..dunno why you would have killed it but to each his own. It doesn't carry any diseases that are communicable to humans, totally harmless, gets rid of mice that carry all kinds of diseases that kill humans and wants to stay as far away from you as he can. I'd rather have him in my wood pile taking out mice. Like I said, to each his own.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

wakeupluis said:


> KILL IT!


LMAO!!!

It does look scary but very beautiful.


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

*Thanks*



Ibeafireman said:


> need to post it in the TTMB section and show Mastercylinder that you did not kill it. He will probably give you a bunch of green....HAHA. Seriously though, those are some very nice shots.


Thanks senor...while I've posted in the TTMB before I try to stay away from it. Politics in any form give me the willies. I'm pretty much conservative in my beliefs and I don't need any re-enforcement of those beliefs and the liberal babble makes me want to turn off the computer. In the TTMB section, thats all there seems to be. I just enjoy all of Gods creatures the way he made them. I took a few minutes out of his day to take his picture. He wanted nothing to do with me so we parted ways with no one dead  Thats the way I like it. 
Jason


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

They got a new sticky for TTMB.....NO POLITICS....I agree with you too, I actually quit going there just for that reason. Then I ventured in again and saw the sticky. Now, it is more enjoyable to read the posts in there. Awesome job on the pictures and good job letting the snake be.


----------

